# Augmenté capacité disque dur Macbook Pro retina



## vicolachips (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro retina 13 pouce avec 128go de stockage en SSD Pcie.
N'ayant pas choisi le 256go cause de budget. Je trouve la capacité légère. 
Je voudrais donc augmenter la capacité de mon MacBook. 

Je me suis déjà un peu informé sur les différents moyens : 
-Je pensais tout d'abord à un disque dur externe mais c'est encombrant. 
-Après j'ai regardé pour une clé usb crucial de 64go en USB 3.0 (prix très intéressant 35 mais que 64go max / PS : J'ai déjà la petite sur en 32Go. (Integral Europe Fusion Clé USB 3.0 64 Go Gris Métallisé: Amazon.fr: Informatique)
-J'ai également lu qu'on pouvait utiliser une carte SD pour stocker des fichiers (prix ça peut encore aller mais je ne sais pas dans quelle direction regarder, avec les SDXC, SDHC, UHS-1...) 
-J'ai aussi trouvé par hasard ceci : ( Simple, Seamless Storage For Your MacBook | The Nifty MiniDrive ) ça m'a l'air plutôt intéressant mais comment cela fonctionne.. 

Voilà où j'en suis. Je suis ouvert à toute proposition de stockage...
Je recherche un bon débit pour les transferts, un prix convenable, une bonne capacité (128go max je n'ai pas besoin d'une fusée non plus) et un truc pas trop encombrant. 
Je pense que cela peut intéresser beaucoup de monde.

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui me conseilleront. 
Victor 

PS : Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum merci d'être indulgent. Je n'ai peut être pas placé ce sujet dans la bonne catégorie. Je m'en excuse par avance.


----------



## Maestro31 (13 Mars 2014)

A part un disque dur externe, pour le moment, il n'y a pas d'autres moyens d'augmenter la capacité de stockage sur un retina. Il me semble, à moins que je me trompe, que les SSD en PCI hors Apple n'existent pas encore. Après tout va dépendre de l'utilisation des données que tu souhaiteras stocker en externe. Tu dis n'avoir besoin que de 128Go en plus, ça me parait assez peu et de toute façon, il n'y a pas moins de 500GB en vente hors SSD mis dans un boitier. Autant prendre un disque dur de 2.5" externe de 500GB qui te reviendra pas bien cher et qui te permettra de voir large. Niveau encombrement ça reste très correct. En revanche, oublie les clé usb de haute capacité. Ça n'est absolument pas fait pour du stockage mais pour du transfert de données qu'on a déjà et qu'on ne risque donc pas de perdre. Une clé usb est susceptible de ne plus fonctionner sans prévenir et il est très difficile de récupérer les données (voir impossible).


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,



vicolachips a dit:


> Je recherche un bon débit pour les transferts, un prix convenable, une bonne capacité (128go max je n'ai pas besoin d'une fusée non plus)


Je suis totalement d'accord avec ce qu'écrit Maestro31 : ne vise pas trop petit au risque de devoir racheter un autre média dans un an ! Et l'USB3, c'est assez rapide.





vicolachips a dit:


> PS : Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum merci d'être indulgent. Je n'ai peut être pas placé ce sujet dans la bonne catégorie. Je m'en excuse par avance.


Alors bienvenue ici


----------



## vicolachips (13 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 

J'avais au paravent un macbook unibody (mi-2010) avec 240 de stockage qui me convenait. 
Un disque dur est bien utile je l'avoue mais l'encombrement est plus élevé qu'une clé usb ou carte SD. 
Je pense me tourner vers une clé en USB 3.0. Vous n'êtes pas convaincu quand à la fiabilité de l'USB ? Ce serait pour mettre mes fichiers multimédia (documents, films et peut être photos)
Que pensez vous des cartes SDXC ou SDHC en terme de débit, prix et fiabilité ?  

Merci encore d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

Re

Je regarde les disques dur mais gros dilemme. 
Je cherche un bon débit donc SSD, 128Go Max je vous assure ça me suffira, surtout un prix raisonnable (<120)  et pas trop encombrant (j'ai vu un ssd de chez integral qui est de la taille d'une carte bancaire) 
Quelle différence entre USB 3.0 et thunderbolt ? 

Si vous pouvez me donner quelques modèles avec des liens ce serait parfait. 

Merci tout le monde !
Victor


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2014)

vicolachips a dit:


> J'avais *au paravent* un macbook unibody (mi-2010)


très joli 




vicolachips a dit:


> Je pense me tourner vers une clé en USB 3.0. Vous n'êtes pas convaincu quand à la fiabilité de l'USB ?


C'est la fiabilité de la clef en général qui pose pb, pas la fiabilité de l'USB.
Une clef USB n'est pas faite pour ce genre d'usage Après, c'est toi qui paye 





vicolachips a dit:


> Je cherche un bon débit donc SSD, 128Go Max je vous assure ça me suffira, surtout un prix raisonnable (<120)  et pas trop encombrant (j'ai vu un ssd de chez integral qui est de la taille d'une carte bancaire)


Regarde les promos actuelles en SSD (chez Amazon je crois) et n'oublie pas d'ajouter le prix du boitier pour mettre le SSD dedans(si tu achètes un SSD "nu").





vicolachips a dit:


> Quelle différence entre USB 3.0 et thunderbolt ?


La prix  et surtout la possibilité de chainer le TB


----------



## vicolachips (15 Mars 2014)

Team Group PD200 128GB 4,6cm (1,8") Portable SSD-Drive, USB 3.0

http://www.ubaldi.com/mobile/inform...C-1106072750&gclid=COvxkpuRk70CFWjKtAodqCoA_w

Pour des 128Go ça reste raisonnable ?

Sinon les 256Go sont vraiment cher ! (200) en externe c'est affolant alors qu'un crucial 240go ssd interne 2,5" que je recherche pour le mac de ma mère (98 : site crucial)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h06 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> très joli
> 
> C'est la correction automatique de l'iPhone... Je passe pour un con à cause d'Apple


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2014)

vicolachips a dit:


> Pour des 128Go ça reste raisonnable ?


Le prix n'est pas trop élevé mais je ne connais pas ces produits.




vicolachips a dit:


> Sinon les 256Go sont vraiment cher ! (200) en externe c'est affolant alors qu'un crucial 240go ssd interne 2,5" que je recherche pour le mac de ma mère (98 : site crucial)


95  chez Amazon  suite à quoi il faut ajouter un boitier comme celui là





vicolachips a dit:


> C'est la correction automatique de l'iPhone... Je passe pour un con à cause d'Apple


tkt j'étais étonné de voir cette "faute" chez plusieurs posteurs, maintenant je comprends pourquoi !


----------



## vicolachips (15 Mars 2014)

Merci pour les liens 

Je vais acheter le 128Go à 111 Car il est format carte bancaire donc tout petit.  merci encore pour les réponses !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Sinon est-il possible de partager un disque sur par exemple un HDD de 500go
1ère partie pour Time machine (~128go)
2ème "partition" pour du stockage en copier coller pour mettre mes films, musique, jeux et qq applications 
Est-ce possible ? 

Si c'est possible peut être qu'un disque dur 500Go m'irait bien au détriment de la rapidité d'un ssd. 

Si ce n'est pas possible, je prendrai un SSD externe de 128Go + un disque d'environ 250Go non SSD pour Time Machine  

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2014)

vicolachips a dit:


> Sinon est-il possible de partager un disque sur par exemple un HDD de 500go
> 1ère partie pour Time machine (~128go)
> 2ème "partition" pour du stockage en copier coller pour mettre mes films, musique, jeux et qq applications
> Est-ce possible ?


Techniquement ça ne pose aucun problème. Après, si ton dd tombe en panne, tu perds à la fois ta sauvegarde TM et ta 2e partition avec tes films


----------



## vicolachips (16 Mars 2014)

Je vais essayer le 500go à mes risques et périls... 

Juste, sais-tu en quel format partitionner un disque pour faire : time machine / données ?

1ère partition : Mac OS X journalisé (sensible à la casse)  ?
2ème partition : xFat  ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2014)

Mac OS étendu journalisé (surtout pas sensible à la casse).
Même formatage pour les deux partitions (j'espère que tu ne voulais pas un formatage "PC" pour ta 2e partition  ?)


----------



## vicolachips (16 Mars 2014)

Bah si je veux passer des films à un pote c'est possible ou pas ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2014)

vicolachips a dit:


> Bah si je veux passer des films à un pote c'est possible ou pas ?


Je répète : 


Sly54 a dit:


> Même formatage pour les deux partitions


Donc si ton pote est sous Mac, pas de souci.


----------



## Ardienn (16 Mars 2014)

Je suis atterré par le fait qu'on ne puisse pas changer le disque dur/ssd sur les retina. 

J'ai un mbp 15" de 2010, et je me laisserais bien tenter par un des nouveaux. Mais c'est hors de question, tout simplement. Je trouve ça hallucinant qu'en 2014 on propose encore des ordinateurs avec 128 gigas de stockage. C'est rien. La norme devrait être de 500, voir 750. A la limite sur du macbook air ça pourrait se comprendre, mais pas sur du pro. 

Pourtant, j'aurais de quoi en prendre un neuf, mais ça m'est impossible de payer 400/500 euros de plus pour une poignée de gigas à la con. Je suis pourtant très satisfait de ce que fait apple, sauf là-dessus. Espérons que la prochaine gamme revienne à la réalité. 

Bon courage vicolachips pour trouver une solution. Je pense aussi qu'un disque dur externe serait la meilleure solution, avec une grosse capacité pour être peinard. Un peu emmerdant, mais il en existe des très légers, très fonctionnels.


----------



## vicolachips (16 Mars 2014)

Merci pillouti. Je te rejoins dans ton idée. Qu'apple propose encore des 128Go c'est hallucinant! 

 Sly54, si mon pote est sur windows ou même mon frère je peux pas passer de films? Impossible de formater en exfat ? Exfat moins bon que Mac OS X journalisé ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2014)

vicolachips a dit:


> Sly54, si mon pote est sur windows ou même mon frère je peux pas passer de films? Impossible de formater en exfat ? Exfat moins bon que Mac OS X journalisé ?


On ne s'est pas compris. Il n'est pas question de _meilleur_ ou _moins bon_ type de formatage.
TM *nécessite* du Mac OS étendu. Donc pour ton dd TM, il te *faut* du Mac OS étendu journalisé.

Ensuite, j'ai lu qu'il était très déconseillé d'avoir sur le même dd une partion Mac OS et une autre Windows, car en branchant ton dd sur un PC, Windows risquait de flinguer la partition Mac OS (recherche les posts de Pascal 77 qui explique très bien la chose).

Donc tu peux le faire. Mais tu risques fort de perdre les données de ta partition Mac OS (pour time machine).

Tu veux un dd à partager avec des PC ? Achète un dd rien que pour ça à pas cher. Ou bien une grosse clef USB


----------



## vicolachips (16 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai lu qu'il était très déconseillé d'avoir sur le même dd une partion Mac OS et une autre Windows, car en branchant ton dd sur un PC, Windows risquait de flinguer la partition Mac OS (recherche les posts de Pascal 77 qui explique très bien la chose).
> 
> Je comprends, ok. Donc du coup je vais faire comme t'as dis.
> Merci


----------



## vicolachips (21 Mars 2014)

Désolé de la réponse un peu tardive. 
Merci pour l'info. Commandé aujourd'hui sur l'Apple store 69,95 lacie Porsche design slim (le moins cher à mon grand étonnement) Disque dur Porsche Design P'9223 Slim USBÂ 3.0 500Â Go de LaCie - Apple Store (France)


----------



## clemdruid (20 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est vrai que de primes abord cela peu paraître hallucinant que apple monte des macbook avec seulement 128Go.
De la même manière on pourrais condamner le faite qu'il n'y ai plus de lecteur blue-ray ou dvd.
Cependant il y a plusieurs raisons.
D'une part cela permet a apple de pouvoir garder un prix réduit sur ses macbook, permettant d'élargir le panel de ses clients.
Et d'autres part le futur c'est la dématérialisation des données via les serveurs réseaux (NAS et CLOUD), car cela permet d'une part d'accéder facilement en wifi ou via serveurs proxy à ses données et depuis n'importe quelle support ( pc, mac, smartphone) et via wifi, ou réseaux.

Moi je trouve que la solution du Disque dur externe et pas top pour deux raisons :
La première c'est que l'on s'encombre à nouveaux d'accessoire à trimbaler avec soit partout, on perd un peu la facilité d'utilisation en déplacement.
Et d'autres part l'autonomie du macbook est vraiment réduite (50% ?) car l'alimentation du disque dur pompe la batterie.

Du coup l'achat d'un NAS est vraiment intéressant je pense. Après pour le transfert de données cela risque d'être assez long via réseaux ou wifi comparer au thunderbold ou USB3.

Par contre une question : est vous vraiment sure qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de changer le disque dur du macbook ? ça me parait étrange qu'il n'y ai pas moyen de démonter le mac sois même. le disque dur serait il carrément souder à la carte mère sous forme de carte ssd ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2014)

clemdruid a dit:


> Par contre une question : est vous vraiment sure qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de changer le disque dur du macbook ? ça me parait étrange qu'il n'y ai pas moyen de démonter le mac sois même. le disque dur serait il carrément souder à la carte mère sous forme de carte ssd ?


Sur un MacBook on peut changer soi même le dd.

Sur un MBP retina, ça dépend du modèle. Sur les derniers modèles de MBP retina on  ne peut pas encore changer le SSD.


----------



## clemdruid (17 Août 2014)

oui, est sur le macbook air c'est impossible aussi non ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2014)

clemdruid a dit:


> oui, est sur le macbook air c'est impossible aussi non ?


Ca dépend du modèle de MBA : iFixit.com


----------



## reno732 (28 Août 2014)

pillouti a dit:


> Je suis atterré par le fait qu'on ne puisse pas changer le disque dur/ssd sur les retina.
> 
> J'ai un mbp 15" de 2010, et je me laisserais bien tenter par un des nouveaux. Mais c'est hors de question, tout simplement. Je trouve ça hallucinant qu'en 2014 on propose encore des ordinateurs avec 128 gigas de stockage. C'est rien. La norme devrait être de 500, voir 750. A la limite sur du macbook air ça pourrait se comprendre, mais pas sur du pro.
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi, je suis sur un macbook pro 13" non retina, j'ai mis un SSD 1 To, ajouté 16 Go de rem, je préfère avoir les rush des projet en cours sur le macbook plutôt que sur un disque dur externe qu'il faut transporter en plus ... 

Quand je vois le prix d'un retina avec 512 go de stockage je suis scandalisé et je me demande si je vais resté chez Apple, après j'utilise toutes les App maison et je me sens prix au piège alors que les nouveaux retina sont top, y compris pour tester différentes résolutions de site Web, ou est l'intérêt d'avoir un macbook hyper fin, hyper léger s'il faut obligatoirement se déplacer avec un disque dur externe ? qui vient en plus pomper sur l'autonomie de la batterie, espérant que iCloud drive solutionne le problème du stockage....

En tout cas je recommande le nifty drive pour y mettre le répertoire téléchargement par exemple, il y a parfois pas mal de choses dans downloads, la vitesse d'écriture sur une carte mSD est largement supérieur à une connection Internet ça ne posera pas de problème en plus en général dans Downloads il n'y a rien de précieux. 

Je passera sur un retina quand le stockage sera acceptable on fait quoi avec 128 Go ? de la bureautique ? avec un macbook pro retina à 1999 vu la taille des photos, vu la taille des vidéos HD pour peu qu'il y a de la vidéos en 120i/s, un peu de MP3 pour sonoriser le tout, quelques projets audio garage band ou logic Pro, quelques projet Final cut en cours (3 c'est pas non plus le bout du monde !) quelques projets finalisés, 1 ou 2 film pour les déplacements (bon je pourrais les mettre sur clé aller 10 go d'espace qui sera libérés) ...

Ah mon avis il faut plusieurs solutions, un disque dur externe et un nifty drive et une clé USB pour les choses pas importantes à transporter ...

Bon courage !


----------



## jaluc (9 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,

J'ai également acheté et ce fut une énorme erreur, un macbook pro retina 13" avec 128Go...
Catastrophe, disque dur bcp bcp bcp trop insuffisant, RAM de 4Go soudée donc pas possibilité d'être modifiée. 
Auparavant, il était possible de modifier toutes ces choses facilement pourquoi plus maintenant???
Je suis tro deg, je passe mon temps à essayer de faire de la place, tjs un disque externe encombrant avec moi, batterie qui en prend un coup.. bref galère !

Quant au disque dur, si j'ai bien compris il s'agit d'un SSD "propriétaire" ce qui signifie par cet adjectif qu'il est inchangeable ou alors difficilement, tout du moins cher je suppose...

Est-ce que vous vous y connaissez plus et pourriez m'expliquer et me proposer une solution pour changer de disque dur interne?

Merci bcp de votre aide!
Luc


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2014)

Le démonter suivant le modèle de l'année, n'est pas trop difficile...

https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Display+Late+2012+SSD+Replacement/12823
https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Display+Late+2013+SSD+Replacement/26811

...ce qui l'est plus c'est d'en trouver et d'en acheter un. Il me semble qu'il n'y a pour le moment que OWC qui le fasse, car le format de la carte SSD est particulier. Voir chez MacWay qui vend des SSD OWC.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

jaluc a dit:


> Est-ce que vous vous y connaissez plus et pourriez m'expliquer et me proposer une solution pour changer de disque dur interne?


L'alternative simple, peu couteuse mais un peu moins portable, c'est le dd 2,5" associé (sous forme de dd ou de SSD).


----------



## jaluc (9 Octobre 2014)

Merci de votre réponse si rapide !!

Locke, j'ai regardé sur MacWay, il y a très peu de choix et c'est très cher, de mémoire, 500 pour 500Go environ.
Mais merci pour le tuyau, je continuerai à regarder.

Sly54, je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu veux dire. Avoir un disque dur externe et booter dessus?

Merci encore de votre aide, mais j'ai l'impression que quelque soit la solution je perdrai toujours l'avantage en terme de mobilité / efficacité proposé par mac...
Quel dommage, quelle déception !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

jaluc a dit:


> Sly54, je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu veux dire. Avoir un disque dur externe et booter dessus?


Un dd externe, oui. Pas pour botter dessus, mais pour avoir les données qui te servent moins souvent (par ex. photos / musiques / video / autres)

Comme ça, tu peux avoir ton MBPr avec toi sans ton dd externe quand tu n'en as pas besoin (donc tu gardes la mobilité "extrême" de la machine).
Et avec ton dd externe quand tu estimes en avoir besoin.

C'est àmha le meilleur compromis économique.





jaluc a dit:


> Merci encore de votre aide, mais j'ai l'impression que quelque soit la solution je perdrai toujours l'avantage en terme de mobilité / efficacité proposé par mac...
> Quel dommage, quelle déception !


D'où l'importance de bien réfléchir en amont à son achat et d'anticiper les besoins futurs (même si ça n'est pas forcément facile).


----------



## jaluc (9 Octobre 2014)

C'est pour l'instant comme cela que je fonctionne mais ce n'est vraiment pas intéressant.
Déjà je me traîne toujours un disque dur dans le sac, quand branché à mon ordi, cela devient tout de suite moins pratique, etc etc....

Et même avec un ordinateur vide de fichiers, l'espace disque reste vite limité petit après l'installation de plusieurs "bons" logiciels !!
quand je travaille avec final cut j'aime bien garder mes videos sur l'ordi et non pas sur DD, ca ce n'est plus possible... jamais de musique dedans.. etc etc trop chiant.


je suis d'accord avec toi sur la bétise de mon achat. Mais avant celui ci j'avais un macbook pro que j'avais modifié, DD, RAM et je trouvais cela très bien d'y mettre ce dont j'avais besoin sans payer le prix mac! Maintenant ce n'est plus possible et je ne m'étais pas renseigné...

Ca se revend bien après 6 mois  ??

Merci encore de tes réponses!
Luc


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

jaluc a dit:


> Ca se revend bien après 6 mois  ??


Oui mais tu y laisses forcément des plumes.
Regarde le tarif refurb et enlève à la louche 10-15 %.


----------



## ThomBFR (9 Octobre 2014)

Je suis dans la même situation, j'ai un Macbook Pro qui fonctionne parfaitement mais sa limitation de SSD me gène. Pensez vous que l'utilisation quotidienne d'une carte SD comme celle-ci (http://www.amazon.com/PNY-Elite-Per...1412885586&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=carte+sd+256) pourrait-elle convenir afin de remplir une fonction de deuxième DD.


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2014)

ThomBFR a dit:


> Je suis dans la même situation, j'ai un Macbook Pro qui fonctionne parfaitement mais sa limitation de SSD me gène. Pensez vous que l'utilisation quotidienne d'une carte SD comme celle-ci (http://www.amazon.com/PNY-Elite-Per...1412885586&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=carte+sd+256) pourrait-elle convenir afin de remplir une fonction de deuxième DD.



Ca va être excessivement long et pénible pour les transferts/échanges de données.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ca va être excessivement long et pénible pour les transferts/échanges de données.


Et pas très sûr non plus, je crois (risque de corruption de volume)


----------



## ThomBFR (10 Octobre 2014)

Merci de vos réponses. Je vais m'atteler à gérer au mieux mon disque dur et j'utiliserai mon DD Externe en complément.


----------



## Bl4ck.0ps (28 Novembre 2014)

citation:
"quelques projet Final cut en cours (3 c'est pas non plus le bout du monde !) quelques projets finalisés"

Pour tes projets final cut tu peux avoir la solution de placer tes bibliothèques qui comportes tes différents projets sur un disque dur externe en thunderbolt, vu qu'un projet pese facilement entre 30 et 50go sans compter les rushs (enfin moi c'est ce que ça prend), tu mets tes rushs et tes projets sur le disque externe et t'es tranquille pour la place utilisée. 
Tu perds un peu en vitesse de montage mais pour des petits projets c'est une bonne solution


----------

